

Ask HN: Inexpensive 800 number solutions like Twilio? - ericb

I'm looking at twilio for an 800 number solution currently. I would also consider easy to configure voice mailboxes with 800 numbers.<p>Can anyone here give me their experience with twilio? For people with 800 numbers, do you find it helps with credibility?  If you have any other recommendations for this type of service, I'm all ears.
======
fjcatwo
In this page you can find Toll free numbers from $2.oo / month and $2.oo setup
fee <http://www.toll-free800.com>

~~~
ericb
This looks excellent. Do you use them?

~~~
fjcatwo
I do . I have 2 toll freenumbers there

------
_pius
Twilio is sweet. Very easy to use, great documentation, and most importantly a
well-designed API.

------
fjcatwo
I do, have 2 toll free numbers there

